# RP arnis team wins in Indonesia tournament



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.gmanews.tv/video/11555/RP-arnis-team-wins-in-Indonesia-tournament

Roughly the same exact video. (only watch if you have the time)

http://www.gmanews.tv/video/11542/QTV-Philippine-Arnis-Team-wins-Indonesian-competition

Roland Dantes of Modern Arnis was the coach!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW! Thanks for the info!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice video


----------

